# Gentoo and Novell

## DArtagnan

Hi,

I just want to know if i can connect from my Gentoo to:

1) other printer from any novell server

2) other partitions from any novell server

using samba?

Already had enabled IPX protocol in kernel.

Thanks

----------

## klieber

 *pacman wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I just want to know if i can connect from my Gentoo to:
> 
> 1) other printer from any novell server
> ...

 

Probably a safe bet that this has been answered on Google, dontcha think?

BTW, samba is designed to use the CIFS protocol -- it has little if anything to do with novell and/or ipx.

--kurt

----------

